# BNO - Bionomics Limited



## tech/a (13 April 2011)

This has flown under the radar ---no thread found


----------



## ColB (13 April 2011)

*Re: BNO - Bionomics*



tech/a said:


> This has flown under the radar ---no thread found
> 
> View attachment 42390




Where's the speeding ticket? 40% + move in the last two days on no announcement!  Sell side just about dried up.


----------



## skc (13 April 2011)

*Re: BNO - Bionomics*



tech/a said:


> This has flown under the radar ---no thread found
> 
> View attachment 42390




I think a capital raising will be coming in a month or two...


----------



## bailx (1 August 2013)

*Re: BNO - Bionomics*

Research doing well? just passed the cops!......The conference is aiming to address how the cancer stem cell concept may be used to target cancer and in the long term improve the prognosis for patients by developing new cancer therapies.

http://www.zonebourse.com/zbcache/c...howCopyright=2&ShowName=0&Company=4Traders_us


----------



## bailx (4 August 2013)

*Re: BNO - Bionomics*



bailx said:


> Research doing well? just passed the cops!......The conference is aiming to address how the cancer stem cell concept may be used to target cancer and in the long term improve the prognosis for patients by developing new cancer therapies.
> 
> http://www.zonebourse.com/zbcache/c...howCopyright=2&ShowName=0&Company=4Traders_us




DECENT signing sees them writing there own ticket


----------



## piggybank (29 November 2013)

*Re: BNO - Bionomics*

Continues its march north...


----------



## Miner (24 August 2014)

*Re: BNO - Bionomics*

This one shot up and came down with a bang.
Now the trend is upswing. Reading the presentation from company my guess is that there are something good going to happen by early 2015. Patience is required . However this medico shares are like oil drill - boom or bust.
http://hfgapps.hubb.com/asxtools/imageChart.axd?TF=D6&TIMA1=0&TIMA2=0&s=BNO 
Merck collaboration is interesting. Look at the cash hidden $20 M or $7.5 M not reported but it is there. Worst scenario $7.5 M added to $10 M already in hand. 
Following it to see its interest with larger volume will dictate to put


----------



## Miner (19 September 2016)

*Re: BNO - Bionomics*



Miner said:


> This one shot up and came down with a bang.
> Now the trend is upswing. Reading the presentation from company my guess is that there are something good going to happen by early 2015. Patience is required . However this medico shares are like oil drill - boom or bust.
> http://hfgapps.hubb.com/asxtools/imageChart.axd?TF=D6&TIMA1=0&TIMA2=0&s=BNO
> Merck collaboration is interesting. Look at the cash hidden $20 M or $7.5 M not reported but it is there. Worst scenario $7.5 M added to $10 M already in hand.
> Following it to see its interest with larger volume will dictate to put




BNO is under trading halt today until 21st Sept pending announcement of Phase II trial of anxiety drug.
It is  a strong buy so far from Morning Star. Three Directors have bought 100000 shares at a price around 28 cents early this month. Not a big figure but a good sign.
I am keeping my fingers crossed for a bang up to sell off my holding currently incurred 40% loss. I may recover some loss on my real investment with  BNO and jump into top of ASF tipping ladder for sure,  with a good news.  However my gut feeling is market might have already factored that as I could see my stock tip on ASF went up top level and still achieved some 20% meaning no more rise unless too exciting trial news. I have held so far because of its fundamentals are strong still . Will be on air on 21st and can not check internet. Will see market movement on 22nd.
All the best who are holding or will be holding.
Hope I am not going to make a fire sell on 22nd


----------



## Craton (19 September 2016)

@Miner, all the best to you too. 

Since reading up on BNO a few years ago, I especially like how and what this company does so have been watching for awhile, avoided rushing in at the 35c and beyond levels, watched the SP drift up and down and finally went long just recently @25c.

Did the Strong Buy signal sway me decision?
It helped although, I must admit, the prospect of blue sky is strong.

Will I hold short or long term?
Depends on what the halt is all about and what the SP does post announcement.

Having missed out on HIL at around the same price point not so long ago, whatever happens I do know I'd rather be in BNO than out at this stage.


----------



## Miner (19 September 2016)

Craton said:


> @Miner, all the best to you too.
> 
> Since reading up on BNO a few years ago, I especially like how and what this company does so have been watching for awhile, avoided rushing in at the 35c and beyond levels, watched the SP drift up and down and finally went long just recently @25c.
> 
> ...




Thanks Craton for adding up the list of strong buy consensus list and for me to hang on with BNO.


----------



## ReXXar (19 September 2016)

Had a quick look through this on the weekend, the company appears undervalued, however the red flag I see is management, there's a shareholder revolt and for very good reasons..  Undervalued stocks can remain in a value trap indefinitely until management unlocks it.  I don't know much about BNO or what's happening with the trading halt, but the directors buying is definitely a good sign.


----------



## Craton (20 September 2016)

Miner said:


> Thanks Craton for adding up the list of strong buy consensus list and for me to hang on with BNO.




Glad to be able to have an input  



ReXXar said:


> Had a quick look through this on the weekend, the company appears undervalued, however the red flag I see is management, there's a shareholder revolt and for very good reasons..  Undervalued stocks can remain in a value trap indefinitely until management unlocks it.  I don't know much about BNO or what's happening with the trading halt, but the directors buying is definitely a good sign.




I suppose for traders it does seem that the company is out of favour plus, a large private placement sometime ago I think was the catalyst (can't seem to put my finger on that news) didn't help either.

Agree that that directors buying is a vote of confidence.


----------



## Craton (21 September 2016)

The announcement...

...and up she pops.


----------



## roadto1mil (13 April 2017)

She can only go one way from here


----------



## greggles (5 October 2018)

Share price collapse for BNO on Tuesday following the release of top-line data from the company's Phase 2 clinical trial of BNC210, a negative allosteric modulator of the α7 nicotinic acetylcholine receptor, in patients with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD). The Trial did not meet the primary endpoint of a decrease in PTSD symptoms as measured by CAPS-5 at 12 weeks and the share price nose-dived as a result.

It appears to be currently consolidating between 15c and 20c. Oversold and possible bounce from here?


----------



## Miner (6 October 2018)

roadto1mil said:


> She can only go one way from here



Which way mate? How did you know BNO is a SHE ??? Could be a Man, Woman or Trans


----------



## Miner (6 October 2018)

Craton said:


> The announcement...
> 
> ...and up she pops.
> 
> View attachment 68163



Honestly, for some reason just two days before the shocking news came to press, I got a premonition and sold out. I had burnt before with BNO but this time, left with chin up.
Some reasons, BNO has not struck gold with its testing outcome. I am unsure if in near future, they would have enough capital to dive again?
DNH any more


----------



## greggles (18 February 2019)

BNO bouncing back this morning after the company announced that an additional data analysis conducted in Sweden by Pharmetheus AB showed a statistically significant response when drug exposure versus response was measured in the Phase 2 PTSD Trial of its drug candidate BNC210.

It's got a large gap to fill between 20c and 45c and it should struggle with resistance at 20c but at least it is now heading in the right direction.

BNO up 58.3% to 19c so far today.


----------



## Craton (26 February 2019)

Probably a bit early to have a punt for the March Tipping Comp. but as noted, BNO on a bit of an uptick from recent lows.

From link: https://www.bionomics.com.au//upload/investors/announcements/4736/1899484.pdf

Further Data Analysis of Bionomics’ Phase 2 Post Traumatic Stress Disorder Trial Shows the Potential for Significant Patient Benefit When Drug Exposure is Adequate

Additional work undertaken on a drug exposure-response analysis shows a statistically significant response of BNC210 in treatment of PTSD symptoms, as measured by CAPS-5 at 12 weeks.

Bionomics will now seek FDA guidance on next steps for BNC210 for PTSD including the design of a further trial and whether BNC210 is eligible for Fast Track designation.

Variable absorption of the liquid formulation of BNC210 used in the PTSD trial and the requirement for the drug to be taken with food may be overcome through development of an improved solid dose formulation which has recently been evaluated in healthy human volunteers. The solid dose formulation of BNC210 is anticipated to be used in any future PTSD trials.

It is intended that the data from the ongoing BNC210 trial in Agitation will be analysed by dose and by measures of exposure given the PTSD trial learnings. Consequently, this trial is anticipated to read out in Q2, 2019


----------



## Craton (26 February 2019)

Miner said:


> Which way mate? How did you know BNO is a SHE ??? Could be a Man, Woman or Trans



Up She, He, It pops... surely these are just idioms? 



Miner said:


> Honestly, for some reason just two days before the shocking news came to press, I got a premonition and sold out. I had burnt before with BNO but this time, left with chin up.
> Some reasons, BNO has not struck gold with its testing outcome. I am unsure if in near future, they would have enough capital to dive again?
> DNH any more




Good call Miner. 
I see this as one of the closely followed and very volatile stocks that are worth the investment (cough, read punt) on the cycle. Always easy to say in low, out high but for me, this has been a great training stock as I don't have a preconceived holding strategy i.e. short, mid, long term. It's purely for trading when the opportunity presents.


----------



## Craton (26 March 2019)

Looking for a bump up on any positive BNC210 announcement.


----------



## Miner (29 May 2019)

Good morning
Trying to post before market opens today. I found second and fourth bullet point of the following announcement will raise concern. Wait and see how market reads it. Holding but need to have my own strategic review on holding too.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190529/pdf/445fws0wq74s71.pdf


----------



## Miner (29 May 2019)

Good that market opens at the same level of closing price of yesterday. Very interesting indeed.
Let us hope it stays like that.


----------



## Miner (29 May 2019)

Miner said:


> Good that market opens at the same level of closing price of yesterday. Very interesting indeed.
> Let us hope it stays like that.



So far market has reacted only by -10 %.  Should have believed on my own judgement and exited. Time is money and goes either way.


----------



## Miner (31 May 2019)

Thought to share a report from Kalkin on BNO. BTW, Kalkin often recommends shares when they are at top of the range and the consistency of the quality of the report is often junk. That is my opinion. If you are a platinum subscriber then (like me) you get an adviser who tells you not to pay attention to their own reports and instead listen to him/her. 
Any bottom line of their recommendation extract which does not tell you on the massive price down over the last two days and put BNO as a HOLD. Funy enough whoever said Buy earlier now reverted to HOLD being too shy to call it SELL
Extract from Kalkin (free trial subscription for 30 days) 
*" Bionomics Limited*

_A Quick Look on Strategic Review Outcome and Program Updates: _Bionomics Limited (ASX: BNO) is a global, clinical stage biopharmaceutical company. *The company recently announced a strategic review outcome and program updates and mentioned that it *continues to evaluate out-licensing opportunities and potential merger candidates. Patient enrolment in BNC210 exploratory clinical trial has been completed and top-line data is expected by the end of June 2019. *The company is building on learnings from the Phase 2 RESTORE trial and exposure-response analysis. Costs have been further reduced and a capital and debt structure review are being conducted by management. As per the management, *the company was unable to find a compelling alternative after extensive discussions with potential counterparties for continuing development and partnering discussions for the assets related to monetising all or part of the Bionomics portfolio of clinical and pre-clinical assets. *However, the company will continue to entertain credible proposals in relation to transactions that could add value to shareholders from any source.*

_Highlights of Quarterly Cash Report and H1 FY19 Financials: _As per the Quarterly Cash Report submitted in April 2019, *BNO’s cash balance as at 31 March 2019 was $22.1 million.* *The net operating cash outflow during the quarter amounted to $3.32 million with c*ash receipts from customers amounted to $1.94 million. *Following the completion of BNC210 Phase 2 Clinical Trial in PTSD, the R&D costs reduced by 62%.*

*Revenue for the company in 1HFY19 including other income stood at $5.29 million *as compared to $7.17 million for 1HFY18. The company incurred an *operating loss of $11.18 million in 1HFY19* as compared to $8.84 million in 1HFY18 due to continued investment in R&D programs.
_
What to Expect Moving Forward: _*Bionomics will continue to assess its strategic options for partnering and portfolio prioritisation whilst conserving cash. *While the internal focus and current R&D spend is restricted to CNS programs, Bionomics has continued limited activities to maximise the value of its legacy oncology programs through divestment and/or out-licensing both BNC101 and BNC105. In addition, *it is pursuing drug discovery programs in core areas of cognition and pain to therapeutic candidate identification and partnering.*

_Stock recommendation: _At the current market price of $0.125, *market capitalization for the stock stands at ~$76.26 million*. Looking at the price performance, the stock has risen around 30% on YTD basis whereas it has given negative returns of ~42% in last 3-months. *Considering the above factors, the company is positioned to maximise its potential through various strategies in pipeline, going forward.* Hence, we give a “Hold” recommendation on the stock at the current market price of $0.125 per share (down 10.714% on 29 May 2019)"
*The whole report of recommendation on BNO has made no reference to Merck. *


----------



## Miner (26 June 2019)

Good morning all
At last the reason for trading halt has been published.
BNO needs more money and the trial was not successful. It is the nice articulated story to say the same excepting 'no differential'
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190626/pdf/446437xv6rv4c0.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190626/pdf/44643g26gwdr5f.pdf
At times was a passionate holder. Quitted . Came back again just to trade purposes. Quitted again.
After today's note, my confidence level is not the same.
Good luck to holders and prospective holders.
Another 10 minutes market opens and lets see what market sees the report.


----------



## greggles (26 September 2019)

BNO rebounding off its recent lows after a couple of encouraging announcements.

From their announcement dated 19 September:


> Bionomics Limited (ASX:BNO, OTCQX:BNOEF), a global, clinical stage biopharmaceutical company leveraging proprietary platform technologies to discover and develop a deep pipeline of novel drug candidates targeting ion channels, is pleased to announce positive feedback from the FDA at the recent Type C meeting to discuss BNC210 for the treatment of Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD). The objective of the meeting was to seek guidance on the plans for further development of BNC210 in a second Phase 2 trial in PTSD patients using the newly developed tablet formulation and aiming for the exposure levels predicted from the pharmacometric analyses to have potential for clinical benefit. The FDA was supportive of the approaches outlined by Bionomics.
> 
> Furthermore, following discussions with the FDA, Bionomics has submitted an application for Fast Track designation for BNC210 for the treatment of PTSD. Fast Track is a process designed to facilitate the development and expedite the review of drugs to treat serious conditions and fill an unmet medical need. The application outlines the non-clinical and clinical data for BNC210 showing efficacy in animal models representing symptoms of PTSD, such as anxiety, hyperarousal and fear extinction, and an improved clinical and non-clinical safety and tolerability profile compared to the standard of care therapies for PTSD which are the SSRIs, sertraline and paroxetine.
> 
> At the same time, Bionomics is completing a single ascending dose pharmacokinetic study in healthy volunteers to demonstrate that blood levels of BNC210, predicted to be necessary to meet the primary efficacy endpoints in any further trials in PTSD patients, are achievable using the new solid dose formulation. The results of this trial are expected in October 2019.




From this morning's announcement:


> Bionomics Limited (ASX:BNO, OTCQX:BNOEF), a global, clinical stage biopharmaceutical company discovering and developing a deep pipeline of novel drug candidates targeting ion channels, is pleased to announce positive results from a pharmacokinetic study in healthy volunteers using the newly developed solid dose formulation of Bionomics' lead drug candidate, BNC210.
> 
> The study demonstrates that the solid dose of BNC210 achieves the blood levels predicted as necessary to meet the primary endpoints for effectiveness for treating Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) patients in future clinical trials.
> 
> ...




So some quick points:

1. Positive feedback from the FDA at the recent Type C meeting to discuss BNC210 for the treatment of Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder.
2. Bionomics has submitted an application for Fast Track designation for BNC210 for the treatment of PTSD.
3. The single ascending dose pharmacokinetic study detailed in the 19 September announcement has produced positive results with the solid dose of BNC210 achieving the blood levels predicted as necessary to meet the primary endpoints for effectiveness for treating Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) patients in future clinical trials.

Things are certainly looking a little more positive for BNC210 after the last couple of announcements. Will be interesting to see the results of the application for Fast Track designation for BNC210.


----------



## bigdog (4 November 2019)

*greggles* great news!

ASX announcement today





The U.S. FDA granted Fast Track designation to the BNC210 development program for the treatment of Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) and other trauma-related and stressor-related disorders.

Fast Track designation is an FDA program intended to facilitate and expedite development and review of new drugs to address unmet medical need in the treatment of a serious or life-threatening condition.






548


----------



## Miner (30 December 2021)

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02471565-2A1348603?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


This is a massive order - would market be nice ?


----------



## Craton (30 December 2021)

To do with the IPO and ADS over in USA from the looks of the doco, Bionomics Announces Closing of IPO in the US


----------



## PetEarwig (31 December 2021)

I'm taking BNO in the 2022 yearly comp. They have a number of treatments being developed, BNC210 currently undergoing Phase 2 trials for PTSD and SAD (Social anxiety disorder). they also have some partnerships with Merck in the US for cognitive impairment in Alzheimer’s disease. They are currently well funded and I expect their share price to increase as anticipation rises for the outcomes of the Phase 2 trials toward the end of 2022.


----------



## Miner (3 January 2022)

This is a good sign - I could be wrong but tipping is tipping - purely daydream game for me.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02471565-2A1348603?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Miner (30 January 2022)

solid unloading of stocks by substantial holders has reflected the price to reach at the bottom to go up.
all the reports have helped to reduce the price. Lets see what happens in Feb 22




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02473359-2A1349932?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02475638-2A1351302?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02475647-2A1351317?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02477002-2A1351944?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02477006-2A1351950?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Miner (28 February 2022)

what a massive loss- do I need a board to do it ?



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02490400-2A1358534?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Miner (19 December 2022)

BNO luck did not do any favour with joining the new CEO and outcome of Phase 2 result - SAD became really sad considering not just share price but also for patients received treatment without outcome and with a possible unknown effect from the administering the treatment.

Market bashed the cash starving company further

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 19 December 2022 Bionomics Reports Topline Results in PREVAIL Phase 2 Study of BNC210 in Social Anxiety Disorder  B*NC210 for Treatment of Social Anxiety Disorder (SAD) Did Not Meet Primary Endpoint*  Subjects with Confirmed SAD who Received BNC210 Exhibited Trends Toward Improvements Across Endpoints Compared to Placebo  BNC210 Demonstrated Favourable Safety and Tolerability Profile Consistent with Prior Experience  Company is Continuing Analysis of the Data and Evaluating Next Steps with Cash Runway into mid-2024

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 16 December 2022 Bionomics appoints Spyridon “Spyros” Papapetropoulos as President and Chief Executive Officer Experienced biotech executive to lead the next phase of growth Bionomics Limited (ASX: BNO, Nasdaq: BNOX), (Bionomics or the Company) a clinical-stage biopharmaceutical company developing novel, allosteric ion channel modulators designed to transform the lives of patients suffering from serious central nervous system (CNS) disorders with high unmet medical need, today announced that it has appointed Spyridon “Spyros” Papapetropoulos, M.D. as President and Chief Executive Officer (CEO), effective 5 January 2023. Errol B. De Souza, Ph.D., who has been serving as Bionomics’ Executive Chairman since November 2018, will continue in his role through 31 December 2022 to ensure a seamless transition, and will resume the role of Non-Executive Chairman of the Board of Directors effective 1 January 2023


----------

